

Lack of Affordable Health Insurance Is A Brake On Innovation in US - terra_t
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/apr2008/sb20080430_430663.htm

======
pasbesoin
This is actually a usefully brief summary statement to pass on to contacts
less familiar with the topic of entrepreneurship and its demographics. Enough
to raise a question or two in their minds.

